# TREE SAP



## Xxboarderxx (Nov 11, 2004)

WHAT THE BEST THING TO GET TREE SAP OFF OF YOUR CAR WITHOUT LEAVING MARKS AFTERWARDS?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Megires clay bar or cleaner wax. :thumbup:


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Xxboarderxx said:


> WHAT THE BEST THING TO GET TREE SAP OFF OF YOUR CAR WITHOUT LEAVING MARKS AFTERWARDS?


Bug and tar remover it leaves a great shine.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

rubbing alcohol... bot dab at it, dont rub or you will scratch the paint, dab repeatedly till it breaks up... be sure to re wax though, the alcohol strips the wax right off...


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

I second blank, rubbing alcohol is by far the best.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Xxboarderxx said:


> WHAT THE BEST THING TO GET TREE SAP OFF OF YOUR CAR WITHOUT LEAVING MARKS AFTERWARDS?


cutting the tree down is the best remedy.. tree sap is about the worse thing to get on the paint next to bird crap.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

myoung said:


> tree sap is about the worse thing to get on the paint next to bird crap.


not as bad as brake fluid


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> not as bad as brake fluid


okay natural things... getting brake fluid on your car would be your own fault..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

myoung said:


> okay natural things... getting brake fluid on your car would be your own fault..



tru


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

We have a pine tree in our yard. I HATE IT!! I make sure never to park under it. I learned my lesson when sap got on my rx7


----------



## formula4speed (Nov 2, 2004)

WD-40 is also great for getting random stuck on things off your car.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

formula4speed said:


> WD-40 is also great for getting random stuck on things off your car.


Never knew that...is it safe for clear coats?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

myoung said:


> cutting the tree down is the best remedy.. tree sap is about the worse thing to get on the paint next to bird crap.


Okay...what if you work in a town callled "Lake FOREST"....F'n Trees everywhere!!! wouldn't really cut the trees down, But I just MIGHT kill all of the damn GEESE!!! 

WHAT THE HELL do they eat to make their shit that bad!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Never knew that...is it safe for clear coats?


WD-40 is definitly not safe for clear coats if applied directly and left to soak...


maybe a little bit dabbed on and immediatly wiped off


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> WD-40 is definitly not safe for clear coats if applied directly and left to soak...
> 
> 
> maybe a little bit dabbed on and immediatly wiped off


Yea, I was thinking that myself but didnt want to jump to conclusions. Ive never heard that one before although last year I did use WD40 to start a camp fire.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

no, wd-40 is not damaging to your cars clear coat.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

cHoPs said:


> no, wd-40 is not damaging to your cars clear coat.


well, all i know is we don't allow it near cars at my shop, so im going to advise to stay away... but hey, its your car... just remember, chemical damage is a bitch to fix...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Timbo said:


> Okay...what if you work in a town callled "Lake FOREST"....F'n Trees everywhere!!! wouldn't really cut the trees down, But I just MIGHT kill all of the damn GEESE!!!
> 
> WHAT THE HELL do they eat to make their shit that bad!!


its the stomach acid... anything organic breaks down to an acid think tree sap, bird shit, leaves bugs... trhat etches into your paint after a chemical reaction... what causes that reaction? water and heat, or rain and sun...


----------



## paulfromero (Dec 8, 2004)

*mistook tree sap for knicks in windshield*

hi,

I got some tree sap on my windshield, but I thought it was scratches, and replaced the whole darn thing. I wasnt happy when I found out my mistake!

Paul


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

paulfromero said:


> hi,
> 
> I got some tree sap on my windshield, but I thought it was scratches, and replaced the whole darn thing. I wasnt happy when I found out my mistake!
> 
> Paul


that's not good! :crazy:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

paulfromero said:


> hi,
> 
> I got some tree sap on my windshield, but I thought it was scratches, and replaced the whole darn thing. I wasnt happy when I found out my mistake!
> 
> Paul



ouch that sucks... remember peeps, your windshiels is tempered glass, you can hack away at it pretty heavy without damage, take a razorblade and scrape, you wont etch it it your at least a little careful...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

A mixture of baking soda and water does an excellent job of neutralizing acids like sap and bugs. Make sure the baking soda is completely dissolved, though.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

i've had some good experience getting road tar off with Goof Off. Takes off anything and wont hurt your paint if you take it off quickly and wash and wax afterwards.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

WD-40 is harmful to clear coat. I also agree that rubbing alcohol is effective in removing sap, goo gone also works well. I have also found Varsol works well for removing paint contaminants. These chemicals will deteriorate the finish and wax should be applied to restore the paint surface.


----------



## Mad Maxd (Nov 30, 2004)

*Meguires Clay bar and spray is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi all

When I got my Skyline from Japan it was minging! It was covered in all sorts of fall out and other sap etc. I bought the clay bar and spray kit and used it on the whole car and it came up better than new and as smooth as silk finish!!!!!

Try it to believe it cus I did and will never look back!

cheers

Martyn :thumbup:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

myoung said:


> cutting the tree down is the best remedy.. tree sap is about the worse thing to get on the paint next to bird crap.



damn straight, this method has two advantages: no sap from the tree (just like you said) and those friggin birds wont have a place to sit on so they can aim their little buttholes at your car. :cheers: 

or, shoot the little turd squirters :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

himbo said:


> damn straight, this method has two advantages: no sap from the tree (just like you said) and those friggin birds wont have a place to sit on so they can aim their little buttholes at your car. :cheers:
> 
> or, shoot the little turd squirters :thumbup:


actually birds dont have buttholes, they have cloacas


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

NickZac said:


> actually birds dont have buttholes, they have cloacas



this is true, i did learn that from bio, i change my word to turdholes, cuz, its turd, any way you look at it


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Removing tree sap from a car's finish is a bit more difficult than tar, as hardened sap can easily scratch your paint. I've found that by hand-rubbing the sap spots with mineral spirits or denatured alcohol, I'm able to easily remove the sap without damaging the finish. Mineral spirits and denatured alcohol act as a solvent to break up and dissolve the sap.

If there is a large amount of sap on the car, or if the sap has been left on the finish for an extended period of time, it can be a lot of work to remove. For these cases, I discovered that hitting the affected areas with a light-duty buffing compound removes the hardened surface on the sap spots. Then I can go back and use mineral spirits to remove it. The light duty buffing compound softens the sap so the mineral spirits or denatured alcohol can do its job. The goal is to use the least pressure possible to reduce the risk of scratching the paint. After removing heavy sap, I always buff the treated areas with a good polish to clean up any marks created during hand-rubbing with solvent. The treated area must also be re-waxed


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

i use car washing liquid (liquid soap), a sponge, water, and elbow grease.

you can try that or some Orange Blast, a sponge, water, and elbow grease.

:thumbup:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

initial V said:


> i use car washing liquid (liquid soap), a sponge, water, and elbow grease.
> 
> you can try that or some Orange Blast, a sponge, water, and elbow grease.
> 
> :thumbup:


just soap is not going to take off baked on tree sap... plus if you scrub your ass off you WILL pput small scratched in yoiur paint from the dirt in the sap rubbing


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> just soap is not going to take off baked on tree sap... plus if you scrub your ass off you WILL pput small scratched in yoiur paint from the dirt in the sap rubbing


werd.
your paint will look worse from when you started if you rub hard enough to remove sap. especially on nissan paint you will scratch it to high hell. in this case you need to let chemicals do the work to avoid a screwed up paint job. alcohol as said will do the work but also remove the wax. gliptone red stuff is an excellent multi purpose cleaner, is very concentrated but safe. i have used it to remove tar and wax and found it to be much better than cleaners such as simple green. gliptone makes a special cleaner to remove both tar and wax as well but you have to buy it minimally in the gallon form. no matter what cleaner you use, after removing crap like sap, waxing will be a good idea.


----------

